# support groups



## galaga99 (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of any support groups near Nashville, TN? I was thinking about gettting with a group therapy or something to try to whip this social phobia I have had for years. That is the only way I think I will ever get over it is to meet it head on! 
I have tried everything else.

Thanks.


----------

